# i want kenyon in dallas



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

i would love to see kenyon martin in a dallas uniform. he is the one thing i like about the nets and i think he would turn this team around. You add Kmart and than another perimeter defender next offseason (bruce bowen type) with the MLE next season, and they go to an all around defensive liability to a lock down team in 2 years.

New Jersey trades: 
PF Kenyon Martin (16.7 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 34.1 minutes) 
C Dikembe Mutombo (5.8 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 0.8 apg in 21.4 minutes) 
New Jersey receives: 
C Raef LaFrentz 
SG Michael Finley 


Dallas trades: C Raef LaFrentz (9.3 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 0.8 apg in 23.4 minutes) 
SG Michael Finley (19.3 ppg, 5.8 rpg, 3.0 apg in 38.3 minutes) 
Dallas receives: 
PF Kenyon Martin 
C Dikembe Mutombo 

You have been assigned Trade ID number 1185583


what do you guys think... i have always been against trading any of the big4, but this is the first time i have thought it could actually be worth while. maybe NVE instead, i think him and kidd in a backcourt together would just run teams off the court.

PG - Nash, NVE, marquis daniels
SG - Howard, NVE
SF - dirk, najera
PF - kmart, najera
C - dikembe/shawn/evan


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

ehhhh ... i dont know anymore, i dont know if i like the way that looks overall in depth, espically at SG. what do you guys think??


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

we need to have a vet shooting guard to lead josh howard on and to teach him. IF your going to make that trade try adding kerry kittles there somehow.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I am all in favor of this trade.

-Petey


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Your giving up way too much to get Martin, AND Mutumbo whos getting paid 18 million next year!

I'd take

PG Nash - Van Exel - Daniels - Johnson
SG Finley - Daniels - Rigaudeau
SF Najera - Howard - Finley
PF Nowitzki - Najera
C LaFrentz - Bradley

over

PG Nash - Van Exel - Daniels - Johnson
SG Howard - Daniels - Rigaudeau
SF Nowitzki - Howard - Najera
PF Martin - Najera
C Mutumbo - Bradley 

BUT only because Mutumbos HUGE contract and Martin wouldnt fit in with Dallas' halfcourt offense.


----------



## Spooner (Aug 6, 2003)

Every trade I see on this board involves Micheal Finely. You know him right, the best perimeter defender on your team and went from shooting 1500~ to around 1200 shots so that Dirk and Nash could get their touches. He also averages a career 4.0 apg. All while maintaining a career 19.4 points a game. You guys are gonna be so screwed if you lose him. You think giving him up for some guy who can bring in some rebounds and block a few shots is gonna help??? He is the best all around player on your team if you lose him especially for someone like kenyon martin, it's real unlikely you'll get out of the first round.


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

That would be a great trade from dallas' perspective


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Your giving up way too much to get Martin, AND Mutumbo whos getting paid 18 million next year!
> 
> I'd take
> ...


I dont think Rigaudeau will be playing anymore on the mavz roster, i think he asked the mavz to buy out his contract.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

IMO Kenyon won't be going anywhere. Jason Kidd wanted to stay in NJ to play with KMart and Jefferson. If they don't keep these two around I'm willing to bet J Kidd will be leaving NJ too.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> IMO Kenyon won't be going anywhere. Jason Kidd wanted to stay in NJ to play with KMart and Jefferson. If they don't keep these two around I'm willing to bet J Kidd will be leaving NJ too.


Kidd is already signed a huge contract, and he is the reason why Zo is a Net, so they both will ask for a trade? Comeon' that isn't very likely.

-Petey


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> 
> 
> Kidd is already signed a huge contract, and he is the reason why Zo is a Net, so they both will ask for a trade? Comeon' that isn't very likely.
> ...


Either way, I pretty sure the Nets are going to try to keep Kidd happy.

Mutumbo will probably just retire next year to clear up space for KMart's new fat contract next year. It will all work out.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

I was just on Real GM.com and I was checking trades. 


Dallas trades: 

C Shawn Bradley (6.7 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 0.7 apg in 21.4 minutes) 
C Raef LaFrentz (9.3 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 0.8 apg in 23.4 minutes) 
PG Nick Van Exel (12.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 4.3 apg in 27.8 minutes) 

Dallas receives: 

PF Kenyon Martin (16.7 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 34.1 minutes) 
C Dikembe Mutombo (5.8 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 0.8 apg in 21.4 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: -6.0 ppg, +1.1 rpg, and -2.6 apg. 

New Jersey trades: 

PF Kenyon Martin (16.7 ppg, 8.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 34.1 minutes) 
C Dikembe Mutombo (5.8 ppg, 6.4 rpg, 0.8 apg in 21.4 minutes) 

New Jersey receives: 

C Shawn Bradley (6.7 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 0.7 apg in 81 games) 
C Raef LaFrentz (9.3 ppg, 4.8 rpg, 0.8 apg in 69 games) 
PG Nick Van Exel (12.5 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 4.3 apg in 73 games) 

Change in team outlook: +6.0 ppg, -1.1 rpg, and +2.6 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

New Jersey probably won't take this trade. But it's a big help to Dallas. Mutombo gives them a little strength down low, Martin as well. It also lets Dirk play big at the 3 spot. Dallas also gets rid of Bradley's contract as well as Raef's.

New Jesery gets a great back up point guard in Van Exel, or he could play the 2 spot replacing Kittles. Raef could also do very good in the East, with the Net's running offense. 

Just a few points, chances are that the trade isn't going to happen, just an idea.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Stinger</b>!
> I was just on Real GM.com and I was checking trades.
> 
> 
> ...


I like that trade, I just dont like the face that we would lose our 6th man. Now if we lose Tariq Abdul, I would take that trade in a second.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Either way, I pretty sure the Nets are going to try to keep Kidd happy.
> ...


That will most likely be his last double digit contract, there is no way he is retiring. He will collect that money for 82 games where he will be on the bench, or some teams IR...

-Petey


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stinger</b>!
> Dallas trades:
> 
> C Shawn Bradley (6.7 ppg, 5.9 rpg, 0.7 apg in 21.4 minutes)
> ...


ok after posting that trade i am very close to asking you to remove your dallas avatar. Even though i am dying to get kenyon in dallas you can not actually think this makes us a better team. No matter how much you dislike a Raef/Shawn combo at center it is endlessy better than a Deke/EVAN ESHMEYER combo. HORRIBLE.....

BTW:
from now on when posting two team trades lets try to keep it in the above format if i know dallas is losing players A+B and gaining players C+D i can do the math and figure out who is going where. No point in restating what was just said.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

> No matter how much you dislike a Raef/Shawn combo at center it is endlessy better than a Deke/EVAN ESHMEYER combo. HORRIBLE.....


Although the Raef/Shawn combo is somewhat better than Deke/Evan, you have to believe that Deke can play some serious minutes and Evan can do the cleaning up. Plus Dirk can play C. I just thought the trade was good because Deke is a defensive-minded center, just waiting to come out from his season with New Jersey. Do you really think that just because Raef started to work out during the off-season, that he's somehow going to bust out when this season starts? He's a PF playing the C spot man. And Shawn...we alreadly know about Shawn.


Another thing is the contracts, Deke's ends in 05 I believe. So does Martins. But Raef's contract ends in about 08/09. Shawn's ends in 07/08. Don't you want to get rid of those long term contracts? I guess not. 



> BTW:from now on when posting two team trades lets try to keep it in the above format if i know dallas is losing players A+B and gaining players C+D i can do the math and figure out who is going where. No point in restating what was just said.



It's like that because when you do a trade simulation on Realgm.com, it comes out that way. So people just usually copy and paste. 


Remove me avatar? :no: Hahaha, your funny.


----------



## Da Bull$ (Aug 11, 2003)

Great trade for Dallas. All they lose is 2 centers that they arent that fond of and a past his prime point guard for a player who has not reached his prime yet and a center that could possibly be an allstar. Give Dikembie the time and he will be the 3rd best center out West.(Yao, Shaq) Not saying NVE sucks but come on would you rather have NVE or K-Mart. His skills are gonna be declining too.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Da Bull$</b>!
> Great trade for Dallas. All they lose is 2 centers that they arent that fond of and a past his prime point guard for a player who has not reached his prime yet and a center that could possibly be an allstar. Give Dikembie the time and he will be the 3rd best center out West.(Yao, Shaq) Not saying NVE sucks but come on would you rather have NVE or K-Mart. His skills are gonna be declining too.


NVE!!!!!

Kmart is an un dersized underachieving getting dominated by Duncan anyway. He would come to the west and suck. Hes not even an allstar in the East and they have no big men.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> NVE!!!!!
> ...


:djparty:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Da Bull$</b>!
> Great trade for Dallas. All they lose is 2 centers that they arent that fond of and a past his prime point guard for a player who has not reached his prime yet and a center that could possibly be an allstar. Give Dikembie the time and he will be the 3rd best center out West.(Yao, Shaq) Not saying NVE sucks but come on would you rather have NVE or K-Mart. His skills are gonna be declining too.


Give Dikembie time?! You have to be kidding....

Give him time and he'll retire!


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

> Give him time and he'll retire!


Oh no! He'll retire. So what? That'll clear up about 20 mil of cap space. Space that could be use to sign someone good. At least we wouldn't be stuck with Raef and Evan's contacts.


----------



## RunToFreeForFly (Jul 16, 2003)

Yea...in that trade Dallas might gain more advantage than Nets.

In the future, K-mart is still young and he might breakout his skills. But we don't know... His contract is short so We can refuse to resign him If he is really suck. We can get rid of Shawn and Es??? who also have big contracts is the another advantage, too. The cap space that dallas gain as Deke retire let us have more elasticity to sign players we need.

However, if we want a champtionship title next year, it will be a bad trade when we compare the performances between NVE and K-mart verse the Spurs in the playoff before, K-mart can improve though...


----------



## RunToFreeForFly (Jul 16, 2003)

Jimison beats K-mart and win NVE.


----------

